# Teichmuscheln, wie pflegt man die??



## m.jester (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde in meinen Teich gerne Bitterlinge einsetzen. Aber das macht wohl nur Sinn,wenn man auch Teichmuscheln hat ?!
Nun meine Frage(n). Welche Anforderungen an den Teich stellen diese __ Muscheln? Ich habe zb. eine Schicht Kies als Bodengrund im Teich. Mein Teich wird gefiltert, bekommen Die Muscheln da genug zu fressen?
Wieviele Muscheln braucht man im Teich (ca. 18 m´2 - 2500 L) und wieviele Bitterlinge setzt man dann hinzu? Was gibt`s sonst noch zu beachten, kommen die ins tiefe Wasser (ca. 1.10 m)?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiter helfen. Habe im Net leider nicht viel brauchbares gefunden.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo, Mike!

Wir hatten auch mal Bitterlinge und 4 große Teichmuscheln - allerdings zu der Zeit, als wir noch einen - mehr oder weniger - "Naturteich" hatten, also  o h n e  Filteranlage.
Nach Neugestaltung unseres Teiches zu einem Koiteich hatten wir nun schliesslich auch eine Filteranlage. Die __ Muscheln haben wir in die Flachzone des Teiches gesetzt, was im Nachhinein falsch war - siehe unten stehenden Link (die Fische waren leider alle eingegangen). Jedoch haben wir am Teichgrund kein Substrat o. ä.

Leider haben die Muscheln auch nur eine Saison überlebt - im nächsten Frühjahr waren nur noch leere Schalen zu finden - sind einfach verhungert! Der Filter hat ihnen die Nahrung entzogen. das habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo im Netz gelesen - Seite finde ich leider nicht mehr. Aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass man pro 1.000 l Wasser eine __ Teichmuschel rechnet.

Schau auch mal hier:

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...forum/teich/bewohner.html+teichmuscheln&hl=de

Zitat einer anderen Seite:

"Verwendung von Teichmuscheln zur Wasserfiltration

      Teichmuscheln sind erstaunliche Lebewesen. Die Mollusken (Weichtiere) filtern pro Tag Schwebstoffe aus bis zu 400 l Wasser. Damit genügt es, pro Teich 3 – 4 Exemplare auszusetzen. Zur langfristigen Etablierung muss die Teichmuschel die Möglichkeit erhalten, sich einzugraben. Dies muss bei einer Neuanlage des Teiches unbedingt berücksichtigt werden. Auf den Boden ist deshalb eine 2 – 3 cm tiefe Rheinsandschicht auszubringen. Darauf können die Muscheln dann leben."

Also, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir wenigstens etwas helfen.


----------



## StefanS (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

das war eigentlich schon fast alles, was zu sagen war. Wer allerdings __ Muscheln zur "Filtrierung" einsetzen will, wird enttäuscht werden. Muscheln begehen keinen Selbstmord dadurch, dass sie das Wasser algenfrei filtrieren. Sie brauchen immer (Schwebe-)Algen im Wasser. Ausserdem erscheinen mir 2-3 cm Sand reichlich knapp - vielleicht ist es aber gerade noch ausreichend. Gegen Kies kommen sie jedenfalls nicht an.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## m.jester (3. Aug. 2005)

Vielen Dank euch zwei, für die Hinweise.
Sieht so aus, als sollte ich lieber auf __ Muscheln und damit wohl auch auf Bitterlinge verzichten. Oder kann man die Muscheln auch auf eine mit Sand gefüllte Schüssel o.ä. setzen ??  :? 

Schöne Grüße
Mike


----------



## Jürgen (3. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Mike,

__ Muscheln sind weitaus mobiler als du dir das anscheinend vorstellen magst. Die soll man nicht einfach in eine Sandschüssel stopfen und dort belassen. Das wäre nicht sonderlich artgerecht. 

Und wie Stefan es bereits angesprochen hat, 2-3cm Sand sind defintiv zu wenig. Wenn ich da an meine gut 20cm großen Malermuscheln denke und wie die sich hochkant eingraben, dann sollte man besser von mind. 10-15cm Sand ausgehen. Kies geht als zweite Wahl auch, allerdings kann ich hierbei nur über Korngrößen bis ca. 8mm berichten. Richtige Kieselsteine sind garantiert ungeeignet.

Ob Muscheln wegen einer Filterung des Wassers tatsächlich verhungern müssen hängt in erster Linie von der Art der Filterung und dem Aufbau des Teiches ab. Solange das mit dem Substrat und der Wassermenge passt und man keinen Pool zum Ziel hat, sollte das mit wenigen Muscheln eigentlich nicht zum Problem werden. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (3. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi,



> Leider haben die __ Muscheln auch nur eine Saison überlebt - im nächsten Frühjahr waren nur noch leere Schalen zu finden - sind einfach verhungert! Der Filter hat ihnen die Nahrung entzogen. das habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo im Netz gelesen



Auch bei mir häufen sich dieses Jahr die leeren Muschelschalen am Teichgrund. Auch ich war diesbezüglich etwas ratlos, denn die Muscheln sind (waren) nun bereits seit 2 Jahren zusammen mit den Bitterlingen im Teich. An ein Verhungern konnte ich nicht glauben, denn mein Teich ist zwar klar, aber nicht rein bzw. frei von Schwebstoffen. Zudem sind immer noch einige Muscheln vorhanden.

Der Umstand, dass ausgerechnet die größeren Muscheln nach wie vor am Leben sind, machte mich etwas stutzig. Anfänglich dachte ich noch an eine Unverträglichkeit zwischen Muscheln und einer MGO-Behandlung. Aber weit gefehlt. Ohne Kommissar Zufall wäre ich diesem Phänomen nie auf die Spur gekommen. 

Eine verfressene große Koi-Dame ist nämlich der Grund für meinen Muschelschwund. Irgendwie hat dieses Luder es herausgefunden an welcher Stelle einer Muschel es sich lohnt zu saugen. Sie malträtiert eine von der größe passende Muschel solange, bis sie einen Teil der Muschel aus der Schale gesaugt hat, was unweigerlich das Ende des Muschellebens bedeutet. Der gesamte von mir beobachtete Vorgang dauerte nur wenige Minuten, so dass es einem wirklich nur durch genaue Beobachtung und durch Zufall ins Auge fallen wird. Wer denkt schon an so etwas.  

Nun kenne ich auch meinen Fehler. Ich habe es mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht die Muscheln alle 2-3 Monate auf deren Zustand hin zu kontrollieren. Hierzu habe ich die Muscheln mittels Kescher aus dem Teich gefischt und anhand deren Gewicht zwischen lebender und toter Muschel unterschieden. Anschließend legte/warf ich die Muscheln an einer flachen Stelle wieder in den Teich. In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich auf diese Weise 2 oder 3 tote Muscheln von insgesamt über 30 Muscheln entdeckt. 

Neugierig wie Koi nun mal sind, scheint für sie alles was man in den Teich wirft oder setzt erst einmal zur Kategorie Futter zu gehören. Von daher war es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einer der Koi lernt auch Muscheln zur Futterquelle zu machen. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum nur die kleineren Muscheln davon betroffen sind, denn bei den größeren klappt das mit dem Saugen wegen der größeren Filtrieröffnung der Muschel nicht. Noch nicht, denn die Fische wachsen schließlich auch noch.   

Momentan kann ich jedenfalls davon ausgehen, dass eine 20cm Malermuscheln von einer 50cm-Koi-Dame zwar mal belästigt wird, jedoch nicht erlegt werden kann. Also kaufe ich nur noch richtig große Muscheln zu, denn als Fischfutter sind mir lebende Muscheln zu schade. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (3. Aug. 2005)

Hi, Jürgen!

Das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, dass die Koi auch an __ Muscheln gehen!

Das kann aber bei uns nicht das Problem gewesen sein, da die Muscheln in der Flachzone unseres Teiches - wo die Fische zu der Zeit gar nicht reinschwimmen konnten, da Pflanzenbarriere - eingesetzt waren. 

Nur - unwissend wie wir waren - haben wir die Muscheln dort eingesetzt, obwohl es kleine Kieselsteine sind und dann noch das filtrierte Wasser... Aber was sollten wir machen, wir mussten sie doch wieder in den Teich setzen. Wenn wir das vorher gewusst hätten, hätten wir sie bestimmt in einen Naturteich gesetzt.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Glück mit Deinen Muscheln.


----------

